# 11.12. die lange reise zum weißworschessen...



## Coffee (15. November 2004)

hallo ihr ;-)

aus dem nachbarforum hat mal wieder jemand eingeladen.    und "mutti" hat versprochen, hier mal zu sondieren wer so alles mitkommt auf die große reise. stattfinden wird diese am:

*11.Dezember 2004*

schon früh morgens wird es per schienenfahrzeug, gesattelt mit einem haufen eingängiger richtung weisworschgrenze. dort werden wir vom dertutnix empfangen und über die isartrails gejagt. danach wollen wir einkehr halten und gebührend mit glühwein den 2 advent feiern ;-) danach, irgendwann nach sonnenuntergang, wird es erneut per schienenfahrzeug richtung heimat gehen.

mit dabei sind:

- blacksurf
- ich (coffee)
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-


so und nun hoffe ich, das die liste schnell komplett wird ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## Altitude (15. November 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ihr ;-)
> 
> aus dem nachbarforum hat mal wieder jemand eingeladen.    und "mutti" hat versprochen, hier mal zu sondieren wer so alles mitkommt auf die große reise. stattfinden wird diese am:
> 
> ...




zur Zeit siehts gut aus...

 können wir das mit dem Schienenfahrzeug uns noch überlegen...ich hab was gegen dieses marode Staatsunternehmen und 3 Leute plus bikes krieg ich rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (15. November 2004)

dann wirds ab jetzt schon eng im Auto  ...... klaro zum Tutnix fahren wir natürlich


----------



## Coffee (15. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> zur Zeit siehts gut aus...
> 
> können wir das mit dem Schienenfahrzeug uns noch überlegen...ich hab was gegen dieses marode Staatsunternehmen und 3 Leute plus bikes krieg ich rein




klar kann man sich das überlegen. nur ICH würde eben nicht extra mit dem auto fahren, und blacksurf auch nicht. aber an benzinkostenbeteilligung ist nix einzuwenden ;-)

das könnenwir aber dann besprechen, wenn wir wissen wieviele leute wir sind.

P.s. wobei das mit dem zug am samstag echt spaß gemacht hat   

P.P.S. wenn wir genug sind und ein paar wollen per auto kann der rest ja trotzdem per zug.


coffee


----------



## showman (15. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> zur Zeit siehts gut aus...
> 
> können wir das mit dem Schienenfahrzeug uns noch überlegen...ich hab was gegen dieses marode Staatsunternehmen und 3 Leute plus bikes krieg ich rein


Och komm, jammer net. Trag was zur Sicherung meines Arbeitsplatzes bei  Also ich bin mit an Sicherheit grenzender Warscheinlichkeit dabei. Evtl. auch showgirl. Mama, da müßmer dann nächste Woche den Singlespeeder fertigmachen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## TortureKing (15. November 2004)

... ausserdem schreibt man Weiswurst "Weiswoschd" und nicht irgendwie anders  

Da freu ich mich schon drauf .... aber bei mir werdens dann eher "Weiswöschd"


----------



## Coffee (15. November 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> ... ausserdem schreibt man Weiswurst "Weiswoschd" und nicht irgendwie anders
> 
> Da freu ich mich schon drauf .... aber bei mir werdens dann eher "Weiswöschd"




aber ich roll doch das rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr so gerne ;-))

@ showman,

musst du kommen, kannst du abholen laufräder und alles steht bereit *gg*


coffee


----------



## Mr.Chili (15. November 2004)

Hallo   Hier ich auch  

Dann wird das ja wieder ne Pizzafresserausfahrt


[Frazer aufwachen]


----------



## showman (15. November 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo   Hier ich auch


Nein, nein, nein, du net     

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (15. November 2004)

Hey das nennt man unlauteren Wettbewerb!!!!!


aber ihr kennt noch nicht unsere Geheimwaffen
frisierte Bratwörschd..







Blacksurf


----------



## All-Mountain (15. November 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ihr ;-)
> 
> aus dem nachbarforum hat mal wieder jemand eingeladen.    und "mutti" hat versprochen, hier mal zu sondieren wer so alles mitkommt auf die große reise. stattfinden wird diese am:
> 
> ...



Soso, ein Haufen Eingangfahrender Franken unterwegs auf den Münchener Isartrails.  Euch ist ja wohl klar, das gleich bei mir um die Ecke ist.

Wenn Uhr Glück habt hats noch keinen Schnee am 2. Advent  

Ich werd die Sache mal beobachten und eventuell dazustoßen. Vieleicht  auch nur zum Glühweintrinken  
Tipp: Am 2. Advent würde sich das Tollwood anbieten (ein etwas anderer Weihnachtsmarkt) Da gibt's leckere Feuerzangenbowle   
Grüße aus Tschiesing
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (16. November 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Hey das nennt man unlauteren Wettbewerb!!!!!
> 
> aber ihr kennt noch nicht unsere Geheimwaffen
> frisierte Bratwörschd..
> ...




zum aufheizen genau da richtige, man schwitzt schon, bevor man quasi aufs bike steigt ;-)

@ all mountain,

mir ist zu ohren gekommen, das auch du bereits über eine eingänger nachdenkst ;-) ist er schon fertig? ich will ja wohl hoffen, das du auch an dem samstag dabei bist. ausreden lassen wir keine gelten   


grüße coffee


----------



## Catweazl (16. November 2004)

Ohne jetzt hier irgendjemand die Nase lang machen zu wollen  , aber da bin ich noch auf Malle *


----------



## All-Mountain (16. November 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ all mountain,
> 
> mir ist zu ohren gekommen, das auch du bereits über eine eingänger nachdenkst ;-) ist er schon fertig? ich will ja wohl hoffen, das du auch an dem samstag dabei bist. ausreden lassen wir keine gelten
> 
> ...



Der "Eingänger(-Rahmen)" steht momentan noch bei mir im Schlafzimmer. Zwar ohne Schaltwerk und Umwerfer, aber auch ohne sonstige Anbauteile. Wird wohl schwierig werdem damit mitzufahren  
Mal schauen, sind ja noch ein paar Tage bis dahin...


----------



## nutallabrot (16. November 2004)

ich kann nicht, bin an dem Tag nicht da


----------



## mox (16. November 2004)

also ich sag jetzt erstmal, dass ich dabei bin,
wenn sich was verändert, dann sag ich natürlich noch bescheid!

Wenn mit dem Auto gefahren wird, nimmt mich jemand mit?


----------



## LoonyG (16. November 2004)

Sers.

also hört sich ja nicht schlecht an, wenn die Eingangfahrer nix dagegen haben würde sich das Erdinger Geck´oZ Syndicate ( Mehrgangbiker ) euch gerne anschliessen, als Locals kennt man natürlich auch die diversen Lokalitäten, aber der Tollwood Weihnachtsmarkt is scho ned schlecht, wenn ihr dann doch nicht mehr nach Hause Schienenfahrzeugen wollt gibt es auch übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei uns...

greetz v. LoonyG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (16. November 2004)

ihr frääängienen und fraaaangään schafft mich   

hab eben das programm etwas aktualisiert.

wichtig wär möglichst frühzeitig die info zu bekommen, wie ihr anreist. dann kann evtl. der treffpunkt und die route optimiert werden.

klares ziel: gemütliches fahren mit dem eingang zu einigen schönen christkindlmärkten, bischen ratschen und sich in die "staade zeit" bringen.

@ weisswürscht: wenn das gewünscht wird, bitte info, denn dann pressiert's mit dem beginn, des 12uhrläuten ha'm die net gern   

so wie es aussieht, werden wir die fahrt dann auf dem tollwood beschliessen (were klären, ob wir sichere absperrmöglichkeit für unsere räder haben können) und dort open end machen bzw. rechtzeitig zum hbf fahren.

licht wär vorteilhaft   

ich seh's kommen: die münchner werden in der unterzahl sein   

und noch was zur orga: hilfe/anregung ist willkommen, aber BITTE dringend vorher mit mir besprechen, danke

sodala, freu mich + schönen abend


----------



## TortureKing (16. November 2004)

Wir können uns doch auch schon früher treffen ... dann gibts auch kein Weiswöschdproblem


----------



## dertutnix (16. November 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können uns doch auch schon früher treffen ... dann gibts auch kein Weiswöschdproblem



seh ich jetzt nicht so das problem   

denk, wir werden das schon auf die reihe bekommen


----------



## FimaFeng (17. November 2004)

Werde wohl auch dabei sein, wenn jemand noch Platz im Auto hat, wärs fein, mitm Zug fahr ich aber auch gern


----------



## Coffee (17. November 2004)

na super    dann ist ja soweit alles klar. also die weisswürschte können wir gerne weglassen. auf den weihnachtsmärkten finden wir schon was passendes zum essen *lach* also würde sagen das 11.00 in münchen ist OK

zur kleiderordnung    wollte ich auch schon vorschalgen ;-))


grüße coffee

P.S. ob die franken per schiene oder asphalt kommen gebe ich noch bekannt.


----------



## TortureKing (17. November 2004)

VETO .... Weiswoschdessen können wir überhaupt nicht weglassen .... deshalb fahren wir doch hin


----------



## Frazer (17. November 2004)

@Tomac


ich bin wach    


kann aber leider nicht mit, da ich mich genau an diesem Wochenende in Südschweden bei meinen Großeltern zum alljährlichen Vorweihnachtlichen Besuch aufhalte ....


----------



## Fliege (18. November 2004)

Im Gegensatz zu Alti sag ich mal von vornherein ab. Das WE hab ich was sehr ähnliches vor, aber mit deutlich mehr 'Tradition'. Ich denke wir werden alle unseren Spaß haben  

Gruß
Fly


----------



## FimaFeng (19. November 2004)

Mir ist grad eingefallen, dass wenn die Fahrt dahin auf der Strasse stattfindet, ich dann schon meinen Führerschein habe   Sprich, kann dann selbst hinfahren, und einen mitnehmen (mehr Platz hab ich net...)


----------



## TortureKing (19. November 2004)

FimaFeng schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist grad eingefallen, dass wenn die Fahrt dahin auf der Strasse stattfindet, ich dann schon meinen Führerschein habe   Sprich, kann dann selbst hinfahren, und einen mitnehmen (mehr Platz hab ich net...)



Führerscheinneuling ?   

Nö, lieber nedd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FimaFeng (19. November 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Führerscheinneuling ?
> 
> Nö, lieber nedd



 

was solln das schon wieder heissen?


----------



## mox (19. November 2004)

ich glaub da fahr ich auch lieber mit Alti 
Nee mir ists egal, hauptsache ich komme hin,
aber wenns mit dir geht, dann bitte ich um lebend dort hin kommen 

Mitm Zug dürfte aber auch kein Problem sein oder?
Ist zwar sicherlich auch ziemlich teuer, aber mitm MTB im Zug ist irgendwie lustig


----------



## TortureKing (19. November 2004)

ich bin sehr für Zug ... wir müssen ja nicht mit dem ICE fahren


----------



## Beelzebub (20. November 2004)

müsste man mal ausrechnen was der spaß mit dem zug kostet. gruppentarife gibts ab 6 personen.
ginge das gute wochenendeticket auch??? kostet 28,- online bzw. 30,- am schalter + fahrradkarte, für max. 5 personen. gilt aber nur für nahverkehrszüge und RE und da dauert die fahrt nach muc knapp 3 std..

ach ja mit diesem posting tu ich natürlich mein interesse kund mitzufahren


----------



## FimaFeng (20. November 2004)

Jo wäre auch bevorzugt für den Zug


----------



## Coffee (20. November 2004)

hallöchen ;-

ich werde mcih die woche mal schlau machen was wir zugtechnisch für möglichkeiten haben. RB dauert kanpp 3 stunden. da können aber immer 5 personen leichzeitig für knappe 30 euro fahren ;-) wird halt ein tagesausflug. habe auch schon nach zugzeiten geschaut:

beispiel:
nürnberg ab: 7.41    > münchen an: 10.18 (wäre RB also billig)

münchen ab: 19.47  > nürnberg an: 22.23 (auch wieder RB )


so wären das umgerecnte immer pro person ca. 6 euro ;-))


ich hätte auch mit den knapp 2,5 - 3 stunden fahrt kein problem. sind ja dann einige und würden sicher spaß haben. bei den derzeitigen witterungsverhältnissen, sicher per zug angenehmer als per auto.

grüße coffee


----------



## Coffee (26. November 2004)

*also bisher mit an bord sind fest:*

-blacksurf
-tortureking
-showman + showgirl
-tomac fan
-mox
-fimafeng
-beelzebub


wer noch?


grüße coffee


----------



## Altitude (26. November 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> wer noch?



zu 90%

Alti
Hillary
Pavel


----------



## Beelzebub (26. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> zu 90%
> 
> Pavel
> ]



seit wann hat denn deine tschechenschleuder nen eigenen namen
 

das gute we ticket kostet für 5 mann 30,- also 6 pro nase + 6,- fürs fahrrad.
macht 12,- pro person.
vorteil wir können im zug schonmal einen heben   bzw. aufm rückweg weierfeiern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (26. November 2004)

hehe ... du bist mein Mann


----------



## Altitude (26. November 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> seit wann hat denn deine tschechenschleuder nen eigenen namen



das ist nicht meine Karre sondern unser tschechischer Austauschsinglepeeder als Bratislava...Du Torfkopf



			
				Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> das gute we ticket kostet für 5 mann 30,- also 6 pro nase + 6,- fürs fahrrad.
> macht 12,- pro person.
> vorteil wir können im zug schonmal einen heben   bzw. aufm rückweg weierfeiern



wobei ich immer so meine Probleme mit diesem maroden teilprivatisierten Staatsunternehmen hab...Sorry Showman...


----------



## Coffee (26. November 2004)

also jungs, ich denke wir fahren auf alle fälle mit der BAHN, macht doch spaß und gute laune ;-) wollen wir die zeiten so nehmen wie oben beschreiben? soll ich die 1 - 2 wochenend tickest vorab besorgen, spart dann wartezeit am samstag früh. 


grüße coffee


----------



## showman (26. November 2004)

Mohlzaid,

also Fahrkarten brauchen Showgirl und ich ja net weil wir sind ja die oberkrassen Bahnchecker     Zeiten sind egal (bin ja net blacksurf die vor 11 net ansprechbar is  )

Gruß Showman


----------



## TortureKing (26. November 2004)

jojo ... mach mal


----------



## Coffee (26. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> zu 90%
> 
> Alti
> Hillary
> Pavel




@ alti, also 2 menschen 1 rad?oder wei? muss das genau wissen wegen der karten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (27. November 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Mohlzaid,
> 
> also Fahrkarten brauchen Showgirl und ich ja net weil wir sind ja die oberkrassen Bahnchecker     Zeiten sind egal (bin ja net blacksurf die vor 11 net ansprechbar is  )
> 
> Gruß Showman




ts ts ts auf mich braucht ihr keine zeitlich keine Rücksicht nehmen
ich fahr gemütlich mit dem Auto mit Steppenwind   
Dann kann ich noch meinem Macciato trinken wenn ihr schon unterwegs seit  
zurückzu dann mit der Bahn...


----------



## TortureKing (2. Dezember 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> . dort werden wir vom dertutnix empfangen und über die isartrails gejagt.




Also ich bin da jetzt stark verunsichert .... auf Flos Seite sieht das anders aus:


> *Samstag, 11.12.2004*  11:00 Uhr
> 
> 
> Treffpunkt: Alter Botanischer Garten
> ...



Das Sonntagsprogram ist eigentlich das was ich wollte ....... oder liege ich jetzt generell falsch und hab nur nicht richtig hin geguckt und ihr alle wolltet eigentlich lieber Christkindlesmarktsaufen als Biken und Saufen ?

Wenns Christkindlesmarktsaufen ist und wir nur durch die Stadt fahren komm ich eben mit dem Fixie .... und wer auch eins hat, gefälligst auch


----------



## Altitude (2. Dezember 2004)

so Herrschaften...

gute Nachrichten für euch:

Ihr müsst mich nicht ertragen oder mich durch die Münchener Innenstadt zum Treffpunkt lotsen...ich kann nicht...warum???

a) ich hab am Freitag Weihnachtsfeier mit traditionellen "Zuschütten" an der Bar
b) ich muß am Sonntag Vormittag bei meiner Oma in Bayreuth zum Advesntsfressen "nüchtern" aufschlagen...
c) wird sowieso ne harte Woche und ich seh mein Frauchen nur an diesem Samstag mal alleine und in Ruhe...ihr wisst schon...


----------



## dertutnix (2. Dezember 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin da jetzt stark verunsichert .... auf Flos Seite sieht das anders aus:
> 
> 
> Das Sonntagsprogram ist eigentlich das was ich wollte ....... oder liege ich jetzt generell falsch und hab nur nicht richtig hin geguckt und ihr alle wolltet eigentlich lieber Christkindlesmarktsaufen als Biken und Saufen ?
> ...



uiuiui, was hab ich angerichtet? aktualisieren vergessen ...

wie es aussieht, sind wir hier in münchen 4 eingangtreter und dann die fränkische übermacht   
wir können also auf sämtliche wünsche reagieren   

ursprünglich war die feier auf 2 tage geplant -> völlig überdimensioniert    anfängerfehler   

die trails an der isar sind immer eine reise wert   

aber das lässt sich auch prima verbinden: fahren gemütlich die isartrails bis schäftlarn und schlagen dann z.b. rechtzeitig zur anbrechenden dunkelheit gegen 16:00 uhr im englischen garten beim für mich beschaulichsten christkindlmarkt auf, wo wir dann rechtzeitig zum zug/bahnhof starten (licht?!!!?!)
strecke dann je nach singletrailanteil bis zu 45 km und ca. 400 hm.

auf dem weg gibt's ein paar gasthöfe, so dass auch für das leibliche wohl gesorgt wäre. 

und wenn wir glück haben, ist am 11.12. in grünwald auch ein kleiner christkindlmarkt 


ach ja: das gute an den isartrails ist, wenn's zum schluss zeitlich eng wird, kann man die forstautobahnen zurück s  c   h    i     e      s       s        e         n 


wenn das programm für euch ok wär, machen wir es so, ist sicher spannender, kommerzfreier und die isar wird eingangland   

wichtig wär noch, ob ihr hauptbahnhof oder ostbahnhof (wär günstiger) ankommt. beides ist ok. hbf ist halt etwas mehr strassenverkehr (wh: LICHT)

ich versuche, den vito bahnhofsnah zu parken, so dass ihr da eure taschen deponieren und euch ggf. umziehen könntet.

@ blacksurf: für die autoanfahrt kommt auf alle fälle detaillierte beschreibung!


----------



## TortureKing (2. Dezember 2004)




----------



## dertutnix (2. Dezember 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

>


dankedanke   
und .... darf ich das als eine "das ist lediglich meine persönliche meinung" oder als eine "diktatorische gesamtmeinung" lesen   

wär' fein, wenn ich wüsste, ob die neue speisekarte mundet, dann würd ich nämlich das wochenende mal zum einkaufen fahren


----------



## TortureKing (2. Dezember 2004)

LOL ... na ich bin dafür .......

..........................................und ich auch

hey, ich auch 



_auja, ich natürlich auch _


----------



## dertutnix (2. Dezember 2004)

okido, dann geh ich mal an's aktualisieren


----------



## blacksurf (2. Dezember 2004)

@Wirt

sehr gut dann werden wir den Treffpunkt auch finden!


----------



## dertutnix (3. Dezember 2004)

aktualisierte speisekarte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (5. Dezember 2004)

hallo, Steppenwind kommt leider nicht, er hat abgesagt wegen eines großen Autoschadens  
Naja deshalb werdet ihr mich wohl mit auf der Bahnfahrt ertragen müssen


----------



## Coffee (6. Dezember 2004)

ohhhhhhhhh wehhhhhhhhhh

wir sollen wir dich nur in der bahn ertragen    du wirst gefesselt nd geknebelt   

ok, ich plane dich kartenmäßig mit ein.

so und jetzt bitte nochmals durchzählen wer mitfährt. da ich die woche die karten kaufe.

*EINS*  + 1 rad

coffee


----------



## Beelzebub (6. Dezember 2004)

*Zwei*  + 1 rad


----------



## TortureKing (6. Dezember 2004)

DREI + *Ein*gang*rad*


----------



## blacksurf (6. Dezember 2004)

Vier + 1rad


----------



## Coffee (6. Dezember 2004)

*ACHTUNG ACHTUNG* 
komme gerade vom bahnhof und habe mich wegen verbindung + karte erkundigt.

*ABFAHRT:* 
Nürnberg Hauptbahnhof

7.25 UHR Gleis 13 (aber bitte vorher nochmal gucken)

Radabteil ist entweder ganz vorne oder ganz hinten am zug. ich werde sicher schon um 7.20 da sein um auszukundschaften WO das radabteil ist. sobald gefunden, werde ich dort stehen.


Preis für jewils 5 Personen mit rädern: 37,- Euro : 5 = 7,40 Pro person hin + zurück zusammen ;-)

sollten wir (showman und showgirl ausgenommen) mehr als 5 personen werden, müssen wir ne zweite Bayernticket kaufen und tailen dann die gesammtkosten durch teilnehmer. denke das ist fair.

Also nächsten samstag früh aufstehen ;-) warm einpacken und pünktlich am zug einsteigen ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## Beelzebub (6. Dezember 2004)

ich sehe gerade das der RE nicht über schwabach fährt. darum werden fam. showman und ich auch nach nbg kommen.

@showi: zug um 7:01 von SC nach Nbg ankunft 7:13. müssen dann von gleis 5 nach 13.

oder willst du mit dem auto nach nbg rein??


----------



## showman (6. Dezember 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> ich sehe gerade das der RE nicht über schwabach fährt. darum werden fam. showman und ich auch nach nbg kommen.
> 
> @showi: zug um 7:01 von SC nach Nbg ankunft 7:13. müssen dann von gleis 5 nach 13.
> 
> oder willst du mit dem auto nach nbg rein??



Weiß noch net. Werd das mal auf mich einwirken lassen und dir dann Bescheid geben. Muß jetzt erst mal auf Rammstein Konzert. Das dauert dann bis Mittwoch bis ich wieder alle beinander hab.

Gruß Showman


----------



## TortureKing (6. Dezember 2004)

wenn ihr mit dem Auto fahrt ... fahrt ihr dann über Eibach ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FimaFeng (6. Dezember 2004)

Ich werd wohl doch nich mitkönnen, habe 
1) keine funktionierende Vorderradbremse (nicht dicht, Öl is soweit raus, dass ich den Hebel bis zum Lenker ohne jegliche Bewegung der Beläge drücken kann...)
2) keine anständige Kleidung

Kann beides vorerst mangels Geld nicht beheben => geht alles fürn Führerschein drauf


----------



## Coffee (7. Dezember 2004)

FimaFeng schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd wohl doch nich mitkönnen, habe
> 1) keine funktionierende Vorderradbremse (nicht dicht, Öl is soweit raus, dass ich den Hebel bis zum Lenker ohne jegliche Bewegung der Beläge drücken kann...)
> 2) keine anständige Kleidung
> 
> Kann beides vorerst mangels Geld nicht beheben => geht alles fürn Führerschein drauf




hi,

was hast du denn für eine bremse? evtl habe ich zeug da, womich ich diese gängig machen kann. das sollte also das kleinere problem sein. also wenn es daran scheitert. melde dich doch mal.

grüße coffee


----------



## Beelzebub (7. Dezember 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> nürnberg ab: 7.41    > münchen an: 10.18
> 
> münchen ab: 19.47  > nürnberg an: 22.23



so nochmal gekuckt

7.03 ab SC nach Nbg
zurück 22:41 ab Nbg nach SC oder 22:46 mit der s-bahn nach SC. dann kann TK auch mit


----------



## FimaFeng (7. Dezember 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> was hast du denn für eine bremse? evtl habe ich zeug da, womich ich diese gängig machen kann. das sollte also das kleinere problem sein. also wenn es daran scheitert. melde dich doch mal.
> 
> grüße coffee



Ich hab ne Magura Louise von 2003 vorne, und am Bremsgriff fließt Öl raus  

Wäre klasse, wenn du da vielleicht was hast. 

Es bestünde noch die Mögichkeit die Bremse reparieren zu lassen, wenns nich allzu viel kostet...


----------



## Mr.Chili (7. Dezember 2004)

@FimaFeng

Schick das Teil zu Magura du hast 5Jahre Garantie auf Dichtheit.

Kann aber 14 Tage dauern bis es zurückkommt


----------



## Altitude (7. Dezember 2004)

FimaFeng schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ne Magura Louise von 2003 vorne, und am Bremsgriff fließt Öl raus



ja, ja - des machs gern...

..geh zum Luggi (Rössleins-radlereck) der kann Dir helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (7. Dezember 2004)

meine louise ist von 99 uns staubtrocken. scheint mir eine recht frigide [email protected] zu sein


----------



## FimaFeng (7. Dezember 2004)

Wie schnell bekommt der das hin? Was kost das bei dem? 

Wer ist das überhaupt   

Ich hab mich da mal vor 3,4 Monaten mit so nem Mann "gestritten" weil der mir ne XT-Kurbel für 250 Euro anderehen wollte...


----------



## Coffee (8. Dezember 2004)

@ fimafeng,

der luggy ist in fürth, rössleins radlereck. sag einfach der Alti schickt dich   

wo läuft denn genau öl raus? da wo die leitung im hebel steckt? oder woanderst?

Magura entl+ften wär kein problem. öl hätt ich noch da.


coffee


----------



## FimaFeng (8. Dezember 2004)

Entlüften wäre für mich auch kein Problem, hab das ganze Zeug hier auch. Wo genau das Öl rausläuft kann ich nicht sagen, ich glaube am Kolben, wo der Hebel aufs Öl drückt (hoffe das is einigermaßen verständlich)

Allerdings hat mir mein Fahrlehrer heut morgen gesagt (hatte heut Morgen Theorieprüfung), dass ich nächste Woche schon praktische Prüfung habe, und noch Übungsstunden machen soll. Und eine davon hat er auf Samstag verlegt, sonst kämen wir nicht mehr hin   Wird also leider nichts mit der Fahrt für mich (was aber mein Bremsproblem nicht löst...)


----------



## dertutnix (8. Dezember 2004)

fimafeng: es wird sicher ein 2.x geben. glückwunsch zur theorie und die prüfung packst du auch noch. und danach solltest du auch die bremse wieder in den griff bekommen.

gute zeit, wird schon mal klappen, der KLUB soll ja noch eine zeitlang geöffnet haben    


und auf die franggen freu ich mich am samstag, werd gegen 10:00 am bahnhof sein


----------



## showman (8. Dezember 2004)

*5*

+

*6*

+

2 mal Rad
@ Beelze, treffen uns dann kurz vor 7 in SC am Bahnhof.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (8. Dezember 2004)

guten abend

habe ich euch schon gesagt wie sehr ich mich freue   


coffee


----------



## mox (8. Dezember 2004)

ich kann leider nicht, obwohl ich schon zugesagt hatte,
mir ist am Samstag leider was ganz wichtiges dazwischen gekommen.
Finde es echt doof, dass ich in letzter Zeit für keinen Termin mehr Zeit finde...
das muss sich wieder ändern


----------



## TortureKing (10. Dezember 2004)

@ Flo:

Können wir unsere Rucksäcke mit unserer Heimreiseverpflegung bei der Ankunft irgendwo deponieren, oder müssen wir unser Stuff die ganze ZEit mit rumschleppen ?

Der Christkindelbesuch ist direkt nach der Tour, also wir gehen dort alle schlammverspritzt hin, oder ist ein gemeinscshaftliches Stadtfeinmachen zuvor angesetzt ?

Fragen über Fragen, die nur Du beantworten kannst


----------



## dertutnix (10. Dezember 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> @ Flo:
> 
> Können wir unsere Rucksäcke mit unserer Heimreiseverpflegung bei der Ankunft irgendwo deponieren, oder müssen wir unser Stuff die ganze ZEit mit rumschleppen ?
> 
> ...



morschen, tk bist mir zuvorgekommen   

1. wetter ist seit tagen bei uns nebelig, tw. sonne (aber zu wenig), kein regen/schnee. morgen soll es auch so werden, also warme sachen unter der weihnachtstarnkappe anziehen   

2. wege sollten daher weitgehend trocken sein, grosses schlammschlachten wird's nicht werden, es sei denn, ihr wollt das unbedingt ... schlamm lässt sich an der isar immer finden   

3. s'dirndl   ist seit gestern krank   , wird daher nicht mittreten, aber hoffentlich den fahrdienst erledigen können ...
d.h. geplant ist, dass der vito am hbf eure sachen aufnimmt und euch am christkindlmarkt empfängt, so dass wir uns ggf. im dekadentwarmen vito umziehen können, wenn gewünscht. hoffe, das dies auch klappt.
gut wäre, wenn ihr eure umziehodersonstigenteile in radtaugliche taschen tut, da wir vermutlich mit den rädern zum hbf fahren, der vito also nicht mehr zum bahnhof fährt.

4. aus eurer liste entnehm ich, dass auch einige nichteingangtreter/innen dabei sind. münchen heisst euch willkommen, der kommerz dankt es euch   
werd noch eine wegbeschreibung machen, damit die bei lust und laune mit dem mvv/öpnv zum christkindlmarkt kommen können


noch fragen?
fahr einen teil der runde heute noch mal ab, nicht dass irgendwo ein problem auftaucht.
am abend dann bericht im ssp-forum, setz einen link hier rein

jetzt noch kleine terminsache erledigen, in der mittagspause schreib ich nochmal alles geordneter zusammen

freu mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (10. Dezember 2004)

hallo herr wirt ;-)

wir sind ja shcon so aufgeregt *gg* morgen um 6 ist die nacht zuende hier in franken. udn wir werden uns einzel auf den weg richtung hbf machen. umd dann von dort via schienenfahrzeug richtung münchen zu düsen ;-)

mein rucksack steht bereit, schon halb gepackt *gg* udn die fahrkahrte für alle franken ist shcon griffbereit.

München wir kommen.....


grüße bis morgen


coffeee


----------



## dertutnix (10. Dezember 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind ja shcon so aufgeregt *gg* morgen um 6 ist die nacht zuende hier in franken.



yip, werd wohl vor lauter aufregung erst gar nicht schlafen können ...

da trifft's sich's gut, dass derzeit mal wieder viel arbeit ansteht.

coffee: dein handy ist morgen bitte auf empfang


----------



## Beelzebub (10. Dezember 2004)

also normale klamotten wollte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt mitnehmen.  wie sieht ihr das denn so??


----------



## Coffee (10. Dezember 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> also normale klamotten wollte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt mitnehmen.  wie sieht ihr das denn so??



ich denke das muss jeder für sich alleine entscheiden. je nachdem wie sehr man geschwitzt hat udn dann lieber was trockenes anziehen will.


@ dertutnix,
jepp ist on on on aiiiiiiiiir


coffee


----------



## dertutnix (10. Dezember 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> also normale klamotten wollte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt mitnehmen.  wie sieht ihr das denn so??



denke, dass du wegen dreck keine wechselklamotte brauchst ...
was für dich halt bequemer ist, aber so ein kleines schwarzes braucht ja auch nicht viel platz ...

und wie gesagt: auto ist vorhanden, so dass ihr die rucksäcke dann nur vom chinesen zum bahnhof durch die stadt tragen müsst (ca. 10 - 15 min)


----------



## Coffee (10. Dezember 2004)

you are the best ;-)

*hibelligbin*

geh extra in die saune jetzt dann zum entspannen udn das ich gleich schnell schlafe heute abend ;-)


coffee


----------



## dertutnix (10. Dezember 2004)

guckst du da

und jetzt brauch ich erst mal 'ne pause


----------



## blacksurf (10. Dezember 2004)

wow Herr Wirt *wird sind gerührt*
freu mich auf morgen!


----------



## showman (10. Dezember 2004)

Hmmmmm,

jetzt bin ich echt am überlegen ob ich net doch den SSPler nehm wenn alle das machen. Hatte die Woche über a weng Knieprobleme und wollt mich schonen. Naja, werd ich mal in mich gehen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (10. Dezember 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmmmm,
> 
> jetzt bin ich echt am überlegen ob ich net doch den SSPler nehm wenn alle das machen. Hatte die Woche über a weng Knieprobleme und wollt mich schonen. Naja, werd ich mal in mich gehen.
> 
> Gruß Showman



eingang! strecke und tempo werden gemütlich! 

und notfalls gibt's taxiservice


----------



## Coffee (10. Dezember 2004)

so, vorgewärmt für morgen, komm grad aus der sauna, mach ich mir jetzt ncoh was zum essen udn dann gehts in die heia ;-) muss ja morgen gaaaanz bald zum zuch.

@ showman, na logo nimmst du den ssp. welch frage


coffee


----------



## dertutnix (10. Dezember 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> so, vorgewärmt für morgen, komm grad aus der sauna, mach ich mir jetzt ncoh was zum essen udn dann gehts in die heia ;-) muss ja morgen gaaaanz bald zum zuch.
> 
> @ showman, na logo nimmst du den ssp. welch frage
> 
> ...



komm grad vom nightriden: die mip-mip-ringe funktionieren bestens   

hoffentlich kann ich vor lauter aufregung schlafen


----------



## Beelzebub (10. Dezember 2004)

so ich versuch mich mal im packen für morgen. viel kann ich nicht mitnehmen sonst bring ich das bier nicht mehr unter


----------



## showman (10. Dezember 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ showman, na logo nimmst du den ssp. welch frage


 Na gut, da muß ich jetz aber noch die Lampe umstecken. Und das Scott hab ich dann umsonst geputzt.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (10. Dezember 2004)

und vergess die weihnachtsmütze nciht

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (10. Dezember 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> und vergess die weihnachtsmütze nciht
> 
> coffee



Ja Mama,

ich versuch dran zu denken 
 

Gruß Showman


----------



## TortureKing (10. Dezember 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> komm grad vom nightriden: die mip-mip-ringe funktionieren bestens
> 
> hoffentlich kann ich vor lauter aufregung schlafen



naja ... bist einer der wenigen mit DT-Swiss Naben


----------



## Coffee (10. Dezember 2004)

was, ihr seit noch alle wach, na aber jetzt husch husch ins bettchen, damit ihr morgen ausgeschlafen habt


coffee


----------



## dertutnix (10. Dezember 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> so ich versuch mich mal im packen für morgen. viel kann ich nicht mitnehmen sonst bring ich das bier nicht mehr unter


du fährst nach münchen, nimmst du käse mit, wenn du in die schweiz fährst   
wir haben ungefähr alle 15 min die möglichkeit einzukehren, im sommer ist die tour wirklich eine tortur (sorry tk)   





			
				showman schrieb:
			
		

> Und das Scott hab ich dann umsonst geputzt


hoffentlich war's wenigstens kostenlos  
aber besser isses doch, ein ungeputztes eingand wird dreckig als ein geputztes mehrgang   






			
				TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> naja ... bist einer der wenigen mit DT-Swiss Naben


   bin quasi mip-mip-testwunschkandidat: dt 240 und xtr sind/waren frei und die tune kingkong hätt' ich auch noch   
auf die dt ist der star mit etwas NACHDRUCK gut raufgegangen, beim runterbauen (kettenlinie ist noch immer nicht optimal) hab ich dafür die ganze nabe zerlegt    aber wenigstens beim wiederzusammenstecken hatte ich kein teil übrig    und ist heute auch 1a gelaufen   





			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> und vergess die weihnachtsmütze nciht


danke für den hinweis, dann steh ich wenigstens nicht alleine mit der mütze rum ... man war das heut abend kalt brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr





			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> was, ihr seit noch alle wach, na aber jetzt husch husch ins bettchen, damit ihr morgen ausgeschlafen habt


GENAU


----------



## blacksurf (10. Dezember 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmmmm,
> 
> jetzt bin ich echt am überlegen ob ich net doch den SSPler nehm wenn alle das machen. Hatte die Woche über a weng Knieprobleme und wollt mich schonen. Naja, werd ich mal in mich gehen.
> 
> Gruß Showman




na logo immst du das ssp, das ist ehrensache


----------



## dertutnix (11. Dezember 2004)

danke für's mitfeiern

erste fotos nr. 54 ff

und mehr dann demnächst, aber zum prosaschreiben komm ich heut nicht mehr ...

hoff ihr seit wohlbehalten heimgekommen


----------



## showman (11. Dezember 2004)

Hallo

nach München. War ne tolle Veranstaltung. Vielen Dank nochmal für unsere Geschenke (stolzbin, weil Bier Klub Schlüsselband hab). Tolle Leute, tolle Strecke, toller Engelstrunk und warscheinlich die längsten Bratwürste der Welt.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (12. Dezember 2004)

bin noch zu überwältigt um einen bericht zu schreiben. ausserdem ist die ganz shcon im ofen *lach* mehr dann morgen.

grüße coffee


----------



## blacksurf (12. Dezember 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> bin noch zu überwältigt um einen bericht zu schreiben. ausserdem ist die ganz shcon im ofen *lach* mehr dann morgen.
> 
> grüße coffee




so und hier ein paar Impressionen von mir.
Sind hald schnell geknipst aber ich freue mich über die Erinnerung  

http://www.elevenseven.de/ssp-muenchen


----------



## mip-mip (13. Dezember 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> naja ... bist einer der wenigen mit DT-Swiss Naben



Mein lieber Stephan, sei bitte nicht traurig.
Sobald die neuen Sternchen fertig sind passen sie auch auf Deine Naben und dann bekommst Du sie wie besprochen als allererstes.

mip-mip

PS: es ist leider immer noch kein Paket angekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

